# Kaliber meeting 29 mei



## Lester Burnham

Intussen is besloten dat 29 mei de datum gaat worden van dit unieke event, de eerste Nederlandse WUS-meeting uit de wereldgeschiedenis!! ;-)

Locatie is bekend, redelijk centraal in Nederland, vanwege privacy/veiligheidsredenen wordt dit niet op het forum gemikt maar zullen verdere details via het pm-systeem worden afgehandeld.

Ik zal hier de aftrap geven voor een lijstje van mensen die willen komen, deze zal ik aan de hand van jullie postings/pm's up-to-date houden.

-Mart (Lester Burnham)
-Ernie (Site owner)
-Dimer
-Sjors
-Martin (B.)
-Rachid (Racka)
-Bidle (onder voorbehoud)
-Guy (GuySie)
-Chip (om-4)

Hoe meer zielen, hoe meer vreugde ;-) (hoe meer horloges)


----------



## Racka

It would be an honour...


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ik sta al op het lijstje \(^o^)/


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Hehe, ja, iedereen die in het andere topic 29 mei al had goedgekeurd had ik vast overgenomen |>


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Sjors said:


> Ik sta al op het lijstje \(^o^)/


Ik Ook! :-!

Dacht al dat dat niet meer mocht vanwege Eindhovenonvriendelijke opmerkingen ;-) 'k Zal me voortaan braaf gedragen hoor! De datum staat gereserveerd, en mits geen hele bijzondere zaken, zal ik het vrijhouden.


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ik wil het graag proberen, maar kan het helaas voorlopig nog niet toezeggen...... zit dan misschien in het buitenland, maar is afhankelijk hoe het loopt bij een klant!?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ik zal je er onder voorbehoud bijzetten


----------



## GuySie

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ben erbij.


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

gezellig


----------



## om-4

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Juist weer "online" na een verhuizing. Lijkt me leuk een GTG.
Vooralsnog, count me in.


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Lester Burnham said:


> Ik zal je er onder voorbehoud bijzetten


Misschien mij toch onder voorbehoud, het kampioenschap blijkt toch dichterbij dan eerder gedacht


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Dimer said:


> Misschien mij toch onder voorbehoud, het kampioenschap blijkt toch dichterbij dan eerder gedacht


Zal ik je er dan maar gewoon helemaal afhalen? 

Je wil niet weten hoe ik me vandaag heb gevoeld (trouwens, dat weet je zelf wsl ook wel). Ben net naar Duitsland gereden om af te koelen, op een andere manier kon ik het (toch wat ongezonde agressie) niet kwijt. Tijdje met 220 rondgeknald en toen weer helemaal in zen-toestand teruggekeerd hier.


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Lester Burnham said:


> Zal ik je er dan maar gewoon helemaal afhalen?
> 
> Je wil niet weten hoe ik me vandaag heb gevoeld (trouwens, dat weet je zelf wsl ook wel). Ben net naar Duitsland gereden om af te koelen, op een andere manier kon ik het (toch wat ongezonde agressie) niet kwijt. Tijdje met 220 rondgeknald en toen weer helemaal in zen-toestand teruggekeerd hier.


PSV zit er inderdaad niet lekker in op het moment... Die Toivonen blijft een vervelende speler! Gelijkspel was misschien wel verdient, maar de manier waarop was jammer. Het was in ieder geval een spannende zondag! Ik was helemaal blij met Roda, maar toen op het laatste moment die penalty.. Nu maar hopen dat Ajax zelf ook inziet dat ze er voor moeten gaan, dat schort er nog wel eens aan. Ik ben bang voor je dat PSV nog ergens wat gaat morsen, Feyenoord is gebrand op eer herstel en spelen niet eens onverdienstelijk. Twente komt ADO nog tegen en op de laatste speeldag komen ze op ons op bezoek. Nu hebben wij ook nog Heerenveen en NEC, dus alles ligt nog open. Ik denk dat het weer aankomt op de laatste speeldag en hoop dat wij dit keer (eindelijk) aan het langste eind zullen trekken. We hebben nu toch wel te veel seizoenen op een punt of zelfs een doelpunt die schaal niet naar Amsterdam kunnen halen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Dimer said:


> PSV zit er inderdaad niet lekker in op het moment... Die Toivonen blijft een vervelende speler! Gelijkspel was misschien wel verdient, maar de manier waarop was jammer. Het was in ieder geval een spannende zondag! Ik was helemaal blij met Roda, maar toen op het laatste moment die penalty.. Nu maar hopen dat Ajax zelf ook inziet dat ze er voor moeten gaan, dat schort er nog wel eens aan. Ik ben bang voor je dat PSV nog ergens wat gaat morsen, Feyenoord is gebrand op eer herstel en spelen niet eens onverdienstelijk. Twente komt ADO nog tegen en op de laatste speeldag komen ze op ons op bezoek. Nu hebben wij ook nog Heerenveen en NEC, dus alles ligt nog open. Ik denk dat het weer aankomt op de laatste speeldag en hoop dat wij dit keer (eindelijk) aan het langste eind zullen trekken. We hebben nu toch wel te veel seizoenen op een punt of zelfs een doelpunt die schaal niet naar Amsterdam kunnen halen.


Achja, dat soort spelers lopen er altijd rond bij de topploegen, zowel nationaal als internationaal. Suarez was ook geen lievertje :-d
Maar goed, uiteindelijk heeft hij alleen zichzelf ermee want hij krijgt nu bij het minste of geringste elke keer een maximale schorsing. Hopelijk verkopen ze 'm in de zomer, het grootste deel van onze aanhang is hem ook beu intussen.

Ik vrees met grote vrezen voor een derde plaats hier. En dan gaat het mes in de organisatie en valt er voor jullie een concurrent weg voor de komende seizoenen. Gaan we regelrecht Feyenoord achterna.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Zeg, uhm, tijdens de Kaliber meeting, dan gaat het toch over horloges, en niet voetbal hè? ;-)
(anders moet ik een fc twente shirt kopen, zogauw ze kampioen zijn.... en ik hou helemaal niet van voetbal)


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Martin_B said:


> Zeg, uhm, tijdens de Kaliber meeting, dan gaat het toch over horloges, en niet voetbal hè? ;-)
> (anders moet ik een fc twente shirt kopen, zogauw ze kampioen zijn.... en ik hou helemaal niet van voetbal)


Hahaha, nee hoor, wat mij betreft gaat het niet over voetbal dan 

Behalve als PSV het alsnog wordt ;-)


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Lester Burnham said:


> Hahaha, nee hoor, wat mij betreft gaat het niet over voetbal dan
> 
> Behalve als PSV het alsnog wordt ;-)


 Het zou dus inderdaad kunnen dat ik in een Ajax shirt met drie sterren kom, maar we praten alleen over horloges (en eventueel mooie vrouwen?).


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Dimer said:


> Het zou dus inderdaad kunnen dat ik in een Ajax shirt met drie sterren kom, maar we praten alleen over horloges (en eventueel mooie vrouwen?).


Prima hoor


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Lester Burnham said:


> Prima hoor


Vooruit, zij mogen ook komen  Vrouwen hebben (over het algemeen) toch geen verstand van voetbal!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Dimer said:


> Vooruit, zij mogen ook komen  Vrouwen hebben (over het algemeen) toch geen verstand van voetbal!


Haha, toevallig dat je dat zegt, kom net terug van Jong PSV-Jong Heracles, en mijn oog viel op de grensrechter 
Maar effe snel een fotootje gemaakt voor op twitter, maar die is hier nu ook van toepassing!


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

ja dat is weer nieuw! Op Eredivisie niveau gaat het ook gebeuren. Ach waarom ook niet, in de US of A is voetbal populairder bij vrouwen. Daar vullen ze volgens mij stadions waar wij in NL alleen maar van kunnen dromen!


----------



## Tom

Count me in!!


----------



## dreski

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ik kan nog niet met zekerheid zeggen of ik kan die datum. Heeft ook met een kampioenschap te maken maar niet met voetbal hahaha. Kan iemand me de locatie PB'en?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



dreski said:


> Ik kan nog niet met zekerheid zeggen of ik kan die datum. Heeft ook met een kampioenschap te maken maar niet met voetbal hahaha. Kan iemand me de locatie PB'en?


Locatie is nog niet rondgegaan, maar vanuit Amsterdam is het niet heel ver 

Je bent trouwens niet de enige die vanuit Amsterdam komt, wellicht is een carpool mogelijk als vervoer een issue is.


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ik ga ook vanuit Amsterdam, ik heb precies 1 plek beschikbaar voor de snelle beslisser


----------



## Racka

Ik rij vanuit utrecht, drie plekken beschikbaar voor meerijders. Ik kan ov reizigers evt oppikken bij cs utrecht.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Weet niet of er mensen van nog verder uit het zuiden komen (of hier uit de buurt) maar ik heb ook nog drie plekken over vanuit Eindhoven |>


----------



## Tom

Waar is t ergens . Graag even een pb-tje


----------



## Racka

Locatie zal tzt wel goed komen maar is er al een tijd bekend? Dan kunnen we daar iig rekening mee houden.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Er is nog niets geboekt, we hebben wel wat op het oog. In elk geval nog steeds in de provincie Utrecht |>

Nadere info volgt tzt via de pb's!

Tijd is ook nog niet bekend, gezien het een eetgelegenheid wil ik hier wel even polsen wat jullie het prettigst vinden. Rondom lunchtijd, rondom dinertijd, tussendoor? Zelf geen voorkeur.

Alle input is welkom ;-)


----------



## Racka

Ook geen voorkeur.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Iemand anders misschien een voorkeur voor een tijd?

Thanks!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ik heb een lichte voorkeur voor 's middags, tov 's avonds, maar zal daar een beslissing om te komen niet van af laten hangen.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Dimer

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

lunch/brunch is prima voor mij


----------



## Tom

Lunch!


----------



## Ernie Romers

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Voor mij ook.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Okee mensen, dan wordt het rondom lunch |>

Ik ga komende week bellen voor een reservering, als alles rond is horen jullie van me!


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Koel!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Uw regelaar is inmiddels afgewezen bij het eerste adres 

Maar:


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Lester Burnham said:


> Uw regelaar is inmiddels afgewezen bij het eerste adres


Was dat de Febo in Hoog Catharijne? ;-)
die is er namenlijk niet


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Martin_B said:


> Was dat de Febo in Hoog Catharijne? ;-)
> die is er namenlijk niet


Nee, Yab Yum, maar die blijken al een tijdje gesloten te zijn 

Intussen alsnog groen licht bij een andere gelegenheid gekregen trouwens! De mailtjes gaan binnenkort rond.


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Lester Burnham said:


> Nee, Yab Yum, maar die blijken al een tijdje gesloten te zijn
> 
> Intussen alsnog groen licht bij een andere gelegenheid gekregen trouwens! De mailtjes gaan binnenkort rond.


Goed werk, opperhoofd :-!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

29 mei komt al ras naderbij. Al iets meer duidelijkheid?


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ja hoor, alles is rond en ondertekend 

Ik was eigenlijk van plan om de locatie pas zo laat mogelijk te gaan versturen, maar het gaat toch via PM dus het kan eigenlijk nu ook al wel. 
Jullie horen vandaag nog van me!


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

PM's zijn verstuurd!

Als iemand er geen heeft ontvangen, laat het even weten a.u.b.!

En, oh ja, alle correspondentie met betrekking tot locatie/carpoolen etc. graag via het PM systeem, anders had dit alsnog geen zin


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

PM ontvangen, waarvoor dank.
Ik moet nog even de kinderen onderbrengen, maar dat moet geen probleem zijn, want de vrouw is ook de hort op. Ga ik gauw regelen.

Hoeveel gasten staan inmiddels op de lijst?

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

'It _giet oan_' :-!

Doet mij maar een zalm


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Gaan er mensen vanuit Arnhem/Nijmegen die kant op??


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Martin_B said:


> PM ontvangen, waarvoor dank.
> Ik moet nog even de kinderen onderbrengen, maar dat moet geen probleem zijn, want de vrouw is ook de hort op. Ga ik gauw regelen.
> 
> Hoeveel gasten staan inmiddels op de lijst?
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hoi Martin, als iedereen aanwezig is zijn we met 11 man sterk!


----------



## Sjors

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Komt Dreski ook? Zou leuk zijn


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Dreski heeft helaas (gelukkig als enige tot nu toe) een afmelding gestuurd!


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Oppas is rond, dus ik ben present, deo volente ;-)
Ik vertrek uit Twente, dus kan eventueel lifters meenemen 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## om-4

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

regio Rotterdam hiero naar daaro. Nog drie plekken vrij.


----------



## Lester Burnham

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Ik rij vanuit Brabant Zuid-Oost. Ook nog drie plekken vrij |>


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*

Maar niemand die langs Arnhem komt? 

Verder weet ik rond de 22ste zeker of ik kan of weg ben....


----------



## Martin_B

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Bidle said:


> Maar niemand die langs Arnhem komt?
> 
> Verder weet ik rond de 22ste zeker of ik kan of weg ben....


Ik kan over Arnhem rijden, scheelt bijna niets.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## Bidle

*Re: Kaliber meeting 29 mei, wie gaat er mee?*



Martin_B said:


> Ik kan over Arnhem rijden, scheelt bijna niets.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Dat zou super zijn! Hoop iig dat ik niet weg hoef...zodat ik erbij kan zijn!


----------



## Tom

Ik moet helaas afhaken.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Dat is jammer Tom! 

Volgende keer beter hopelijk |>


----------



## Ernie Romers

Jammer.


----------



## Racka

Wie neemt er een (goed) fototoestel mee?


----------



## Bidle

Racka said:


> Wie neemt er een (goed) fototoestel mee?


Vandaag zelf de knoop maar doorgehakt, dus ik ben van de partij!! Zal een camera en een flitser meenemen. 

Verder qua horloges neem ik niet al te veel mee, omdat ik al in die regio zit en dus ze dan de hele dag bij me moet hebben........


----------



## Racka

Cool man. Zou leuk zijn als je 'toevallig' de Minerva om hebt....


----------



## Bidle

Is goed, zal ik omdoen,.... morgenvroeg naar de bank dus dan zal ik die iig meenemen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ik neem misschien ook nog een camera mee om hier en daar wat kiekjes te schieten, maar Bidle is de officiele meeting-fotograaf ;-) Gaaf dat je komt trouwens! |>

Zit zelf ook echt te twijfelen wat wel en wat niet mee te nemen :think:


----------



## Martin_B

Bidle said:


> Vandaag zelf de knoop maar doorgehakt, dus ik ben van de partij!! Zal een camera en een flitser meenemen.
> 
> Verder qua horloges neem ik niet al te veel mee, omdat ik al in die regio zit en dus ze dan de hele dag bij me moet hebben........


Laat maar even weten als ik je nog ergens in de buurt van Arnhem moet oppikken.

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## om-4

Ik zal ook wel een camera meenemen en wat strobist zaken.


----------



## Bidle

Martin_B said:


> Laat maar even weten als ik je nog ergens in de buurt van Arnhem moet oppikken.
> 
> Groeten,
> 
> Martin


Hoi Martin,

Nogmaals bedankt voor je aanbod, had je nog even een pb willen sturen. Aangezien ik die dag al in de regio zit, is het niet nodig. Was iig wel gezellig geweest!

Thx


----------



## Bidle

om-4 said:


> Ik zal ook wel een camera meenemen en wat strobist zaken.


Dat klinkt goed!!


----------



## Bidle

Allen,


Ben nog steeds aan het twijfelen over een pro-trek... dus mocht iemand er eentje hebben.... zou hem graag irl willen zien. Overigens geldt dat ook voor een Doxa, maar die heb ik hier nog niet langs zien komen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Bidle said:


> Allen,
> 
> Ben nog steeds aan het twijfelen over een pro-trek... dus mocht iemand er eentje hebben.... zou hem graag irl willen zien. Overigens geldt dat ook voor een Doxa, maar die heb ik hier nog niet langs zien komen.


Ik kan wel een Riseman meenemen, een Protrek heb ik helaas niet.

Ik weet dat Ernie een Doxa heeft dus wellicht is er wat mogelijk


----------



## Sjors

Ik heb wel een paar ProTreks...  Ik heb toch geen idee wat ik moet meenemen...


----------



## Lester Burnham

sjors said:


> ik heb wel een paar protreks...  ik heb toch geen idee wat ik moet meenemen...


gwf-1000

;-)

Verder lijkt het me persoonlijk wel eens gaaf om een Submariner (toch een beetje mijn grail) omgehad te hebben! 
Misschien dat je die nog ergens eentje hebt liggen slingeren Sjors?


----------



## Bidle

Sjors said:


> Ik heb wel een paar ProTreks...  Ik heb toch geen idee wat ik moet meenemen...


Super!!


----------



## Dimer

Bidle said:


> Allen,
> 
> Ben nog steeds aan het twijfelen over een pro-trek... dus mocht iemand er eentje hebben.... zou hem graag irl willen zien. Overigens geldt dat ook voor een Doxa, maar die heb ik hier nog niet langs zien komen.


Ik heb nog een hele oude Pro Trek  Hij loopt helemaal niet op tijd en is nogal gebruikt, maar wil 'm best meenemen


----------



## Lester Burnham

Ben alvast wat klokkies in hun veilig jasje aan het steken voor zondag, alleen zie ik er steeds nog eentje liggen die ik ook wel mee wil nemen!
De teller staat al ergens tussen de 15 en 20 nu :roll:


----------



## Bidle

Lester Burnham said:


> Ben alvast wat klokkies in hun veilig jasje aan het steken voor zondag, alleen zie ik er steeds nog eentje liggen die ik ook wel mee wil nemen!
> De teller staat al ergens tussen de 15 en 20 nu :roll:


Dat zijn er een hoop!!


----------



## Martin_B

Ik heb ene speciaal koffertje gekocht op de rikketik, een jaar ofzo geleden, voor dit soort gelegenheden. Ruimte voor een stuk of 20 horloges.
Hier een fototje ervan tijdens een andere meeting:


----------



## Lester Burnham

Mooi ding!

Ik ga het doen met een heleboel losse doosjes..
Iets minder elegant, dat zeker :-d


----------



## Sjors

Nou, ik heb wat props voor Bidle verzonnen, de bijbehorende horloges opgezocht en nog een poging tot batterijwissel gedaan (wie maakt er nou een module met een 1216 batterij, die heb ik nog nooit eerder gezieno|).










En ik vond iets om wat Gs te vervoeren. Heb trouwens het zelfde probleem als Mart.










Groetjes,

Sjors


----------



## Bidle

Kom ik aan met een stuk of 5 horloges......


Ziet er iig allemaal goed uit, heb er zin in!!


----------



## Lester Burnham

Hehe Sjors, die kist is wel verdraaid handig 

Ik zat ook al te zoeken naar iets om alle doosjes in te stoppen, denk dat het toch maar gewoon een grote tas gaat worden ofzo!

Oh trouwens, ik ga zaterdagavond de Champions League-finale in de kroeg kijken maar heb al aangegeven dat ik toch echt niet blijf hangen na de wedstrijd ;-)

(Jullie zien het wel zondag :-d)


----------



## om-4

Sjors said:


> Nou, ik heb wat props voor Bidle verzonnen, de bijbehorende horloges opgezocht en nog een poging tot batterijwissel gedaan (wie maakt er nou een module met een 1216 batterij, die heb ik nog nooit eerder gezieno|).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjes,
> 
> Sjors


Die Star Wars figuren zijn bruut. Ik zal proberen nog wat lightsaber chopsticks mee te nemen dan hebben we een thema, haha.


----------



## Sjors

Ha ha, DragonJade (moderator op het G-Shock forum) heeft waarschijnlijk nog steeds die twee flessen Pepsi Cola in z'n koelkast staan, omdat ik die twee [email protected] figuurtjes wilde hebben, terwijl we geen van beide Pepsi cola drinken


----------



## Lester Burnham

Zo, heb alle horloges intussen opgewonden en op tijd gezet 

Tot morgen heren!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Tot morgen Mart, ik twijfel nog over hoeveel en welke mee te nemen.


----------



## Lester Burnham

Watchuseek Admin said:


> Tot morgen Mart, ik twijfel nog over hoeveel en welke mee te nemen.


Hmm, bij twijfel meenemen zou ik zeggen ;-)

Zonder gekheid, ik weet in elk geval dat Bidle wel eens een Doxa zou willen zien!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Heb ik gelezen, komt goed


----------



## GuySie

'twas een tijdje radiostile aan mijn kant, maar ik ben er morgen zeker bij! Ik pak zelf de wagen, en neem de horloges uit mijn collectie mee die niet zo alledaags zijn: de CR1, Antea, Shturmanskie en de custom PAM homage. Tot straks!


----------



## Racka

Tot morgen!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Ben benieuwd, tot straks.


----------



## Martin_B

Ik stap zo in de auto. Tot straks.


----------

